# Plants ID



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Any idea gang? The one directly centered. Seems to be very sensitive to light intensity.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm thinking it's probably _Ludwigia inclinata_ but I don't want to commit to that without a clearer picture.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Could it be a Eichhornia species? The lower stems do turn brown black over time, but the leaves do stay nice and light green.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

2ManyHobbies said:


> Could it be a Eichhornia species? The lower stems do turn brown black over time, but the leaves do stay nice and light green.


I think it looks like a Ludwigia too.

I have a good amount of Eichornia diversifolia and unless there's some other species with different characteristics this one looks nothing like that.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures. COmapring to Kasselman on page 285, it is sure similar to the Eichhornia species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

2ManyHobbies said:


> Here are a few more pictures. COmapring to Kasselman on page 285, it is sure similar to the Eichhornia species.


How many leaves per node? _Eichhornia diversifolia_ has alternate leaves. Yours appears to have opposite or whorled ones (much better pictures but it's still tough to count that). I think your answer is probably on page 376...


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> How many leaves per node? _Eichhornia diversifolia_ has alternate leaves. Yours appears to have opposite or whorled ones (much better pictures but it's still tough to count that). I think your answer is probably on page 376...


Valid points. This is definitely not Eichhornia diversifolia.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _Nesaea pedicellata_ that's not getting a whole lot of light. _Among other things_, note the whitish look on the bottom of the leaves. Compare to the photo in the PF. You just don't see that on _Ludwigia_.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Lythraceae/Nesaeapedicellata.jpg


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Looks like _Nesaea pedicellata_ that's not getting a whole lot of light. _Among other things_, note the whitish look on the bottom of the leaves. Compare to the photo in the PF. You just don't see that on _Ludwigia_.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Lythraceae/Nesaeapedicellata.jpg


Wow! The plant is in a 55 gallon tank with 260 watts of light!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Crowded maybe? Low on micros? It could be either of those things too. It will usually take on an orangish tone when subjected to lots of light, nutrients and space. It can be a pretty big plant!


----------

